
Whistleblower: My Journey to SV and Fight for Justice at Uber: Susan Fowler - elsewhen
https://www.amazon.com/Whistleblower-Journey-Silicon-Valley-Justice/dp/0525560122/ref=pd_rhf_ee_s_bmx_1_5/141-4532488-7341016?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=0525560122&pd_rd_r=c5d7b9ac-4fa7-4078-951d-e5147aca4823&pd_rd_w=35MWZ&pd_rd_wg=JmLfh&pf_rd_p=907e4b18-664b-43c8-91dd-99c1bd5a54fd&pf_rd_r=HBJDCHXJAFB2TYP8PTJT&psc=1&refRID=HBJDCHXJAFB2TYP8PTJT
======
EamonnMR
Just finished this book. Essential reading. If you've ever been outraged at
the struggle between individual and beurocracy, this take is for you.

The biggest shock is the section about her experience at U-Penn though.

